# [Verkaufe] Steam Spiele



## SuperDaniel (12. November 2011)

Alles weg​


----------



## chbdiablo (12. November 2011)

Sind das jetzt alles Retail oder nur das letzte? Ansonsten hast du davon Gifts in deinem Steam Inventar nehm ich an?


----------



## SuperDaniel (12. November 2011)

ja genau, dirt 3 ist ein code, und the ball ist retail


----------

